# Anyone using a 24 volt battery for trolling motors?



## No Bait / Lures Only

I've viewed a few lithium 24 volt batteries for lowering weight n helping performance? Anybody?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

A member here post about loving his lithiums for his 24v trolling motor. I forgot who he was but these are the batteries and a list of how they are wired. 

Dual 12v 50Ah Lithiums Wiring:

Battery 1- Positive to battery disconnect switch

Battery disconnect switch to outboard

Battery disconnect switch to fuse panel

Positive to ground of battery 2

Ground to outboard

Ground to TM

Ground to fuse panel


Battery 2- Positive to 60 amp circuit breaker, which has cut-off switch

Circuit breaker to TM

Circuit breaker to Power pole Micros for cut-off

Ground to Micros for 12v

https://energizedoutdoors.com/products/55ah-lifepo4-battery-with-abs-case


----------



## K3anderson

I have one for my TM. It's been good to me so far.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

I guess shoulda been clearer, a single 24 volt lithium battery for d trolling motor. Reason is my 12v 55# is marginal in windy n heavy tides with 22" sides on flat boat.


----------



## FlyBy

Smackdaddy53 said:


> A member here post about loving his lithiums for his 24v trolling motor. I forgot who he was but these are the batteries and a list of how they are wired.
> 
> Dual 12v 50Ah Lithiums Wiring:
> 
> Battery 1- Positive to battery disconnect switch
> 
> Battery disconnect switch to outboard
> 
> Battery disconnect switch to fuse panel
> 
> Positive to ground of battery 2
> 
> Ground to outboard
> 
> Ground to TM
> 
> Ground to fuse panel
> 
> 
> Battery 2- Positive to 60 amp circuit breaker, which has cut-off switch
> 
> Circuit breaker to TM
> 
> Circuit breaker to Power pole Micros for cut-off
> 
> Ground to Micros for 12v
> 
> https://energizedoutdoors.com/products/55ah-lifepo4-battery-with-abs-case


That would be me.

If you use a 24v battery you lose the ability to run 12v equipment.


----------



## Fishshoot

Yes a relion it works great.


----------



## Tautog166

If space and weight is a critical factor, then it’s probably the best way to get a 24v trolling motor on the boat. A 50ah battery weighs around 30 ish lbs, in a group 27 case. You need a 24v charger for it though.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

I have separate batteries for crank/electronic n separate for trolling motor. That's the reason i would like to consider a single 24 volt battery n upgrade trolling motor to 24v. So thinking a 80# 24v, so what amp hrs would suffice the trolling motor only...?


----------



## BudT

This is what I am using, only 3-4 months in but so far so good.

https://www.lithiumbatterypower.com/collections/marine-batteries/products/24v-50ah-lithium-battery

Another option:

https://www.bioennopower.com/collec...s/24v-50ah-lfp-battery-black-pvc-pack-charger

This is my charger:

https://www.bioennopower.com/collec...harger-5a-for-24v-lifepo4-batteries-bpc-2410c

Should also say that I am using a 70# Minn Kota I-pilot. It moves my Cayo 173 about 3.5 mph. I have made several 1/2 day trips (charging between trips) and haven't had the battery shutdown. I think I could easily use it all day as needed without issue. Not sure where you are, but we don't have those monster 8' tides here, lol.


----------



## Tautog166

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> I have separate batteries for crank/electronic n separate for trolling motor. That's the reason i would like to consider a single 24 volt battery n upgrade trolling motor to 24v. So thinking a 80# 24v, so what amp hrs would suffice the trolling motor only...?


Do you have room for two trolling motor batteries? If yes, two of those Energized outdoors batteries come out cheaper than a single 24v. If there is no space the 24v 50ah will be your best option. 

To answer your question, 50ah in a 24v system will be more than enough.


----------



## K3anderson

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> I guess shoulda been clearer, a single 24 volt lithium battery for d trolling motor. Reason is my 12v 55# is marginal in windy n heavy tides with 22" sides on flat boat.


Again. Yes I have a single 24V lithium for my TM. charges 5x faster is 1/3 the weight and lasts 3x longer. There are no downsides other than price. I use a small odyssey as cranking.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

S E Louisiana tides r less than a foot usually, lota grass beds n soft marsh mud.


----------



## ryan_riggle09

Hate to bring a old post back to life but considering this option right now as well. Since this is a older post I am curious if yall that converted to lithium are still happy with the batteries performance? I have limited space for batteries and dont want to put a 100 pounds in my forward hatch if i can help it.


----------



## lemaymiami

And when y’all reply I’d sure like to hear what those new 24v batts are actually selling for...


----------



## FSUDrew99

lemaymiami said:


> And when y’all reply I’d sure like to hear what those new 24v batts are actually selling for...


 Usually $900-$1200 with up to 10 years of warranty. Worth it. The prices keep dropping every year too. Eventually the AGM's will be obsolete im sure.


----------



## YnR

Dakota has the longest warranty and cheapest price of what I’ve found. 50AH seems to be enough for most users. Much cheaper to get two 12v over one 24v, even with the extra rigging. Relion might be the most popular option based on the number of threads I’ve read. They have a Bluetooth monitoring system that people really like. I want to go to a Li system for all the reasons but the initial cost is painful. Personally, I’d go with two 12v batteries for the lower cost, added utility and if one takes a dump you’re not replacing the whole thing.


----------



## FSE3

YnR said:


> Dakota has the longest warranty and cheapest price of what I’ve found. 50AH seems to be enough for most users. Much cheaper to get two 12v over one 24v, even with the extra rigging. Relion might be the most popular option based on the number of threads I’ve read. They have a Bluetooth monitoring system that people really like. I want to go to a Li system for all the reasons but the initial cost is painful. Personally, I’d go with two 12v batteries for the lower cost, added utility and if one takes a dump you’re not replacing the whole thing.





No Bait / Lures Only said:


> I've viewed a few lithium 24 volt batteries for lowering weight n helping performance? Anybody?


----------



## JRHorne

I just went through this research. Scroll down in this subforum to my thread about my 85 Hewes.

Yes, the single 24V does save weight and space. HOWEVER, it is a lot more expensive. Combine that with my Hewes having all the room in the front for the TM setup, an I actually decided to run 2x Odyssey PC1200s on a 24V system. Batteries have run me $475 shipped, I paid another $80 for the Boss Marine Products tray, and I'll have another $20 or so in an extra connecting cable. All the other costs are relatively the same. Well, except I am going with a 3 bank, 30A Powermania charger. 

I have everything on order right now, including the Motorguide Xi5 which is on backorder, but I hope to get everything installed and used by the end of the month. 

I'd say the 24V lithium is good if you're 1) short on space 2) trying to save as much weight as possible.

Performance between the two setups I can't say, but lots of folks on here and elsewhere are happy with the 2x PC1200 setups.


----------



## K3anderson

See my post above. I've had both. Lithium is better in every way other than cost. Performance, charging speed, longevity, size, weight, everything. That's why it costs more.


----------



## MaGuyver

I recall a post a couple of years ago with there being concern about explosion and or fire with Lithium. Is that still a possibility or issue? Cell phones with them have been getting bad publicity. Just asking.


----------

